
Ask HN: How does this device claim to “speed up your internet”? - tjkrusinski
See this device, &quot;Winston&quot;.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;winstonprivacy.com&#x2F;<p>One of the product&#x27;s claims is to increase your connection speed. I&#x27;m curious about the way they are doing that.<p>My only thought would be some reliable UDP? Anyone know or care to elaborate?
======
mistermithras
Best guess: the blocking of trackers/adverts at the hardware level should
increase your browsing speed marginally but I doubt it's anything more than
that.

